# Storing fish in freezer



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

To prevent freezer burn on fish, put the cleaned fish in storage bags and then add water to surround them in the bag. work out all the air you can and seal em up. My dad used to do this using the old waxed milk cartons just put the fish in then cover them with water and freeze. Just enough to keep the meat from contacting the bag and work out most of the air.

Other meats can be frozen this way but put in your seasonings or marinates, enough to cover and/or keep out air. then seal em up and freeze. The seasonings will work into the meat before it freezes of put them in the reg fridge over night then pop them in to freez. works great and no freezer burn or dried out meat.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IMHO a better way to do this is to put the seafood into the bags, seal and freeze. After a few days, remove from the freezer, open the bag, and add a small amount of cold tap water. Manipulate water in the bag until you have eliminated any pockets of air around the fish and coated the entire amount of fish with water. Then reseal the bag and put it back into the freezer. Use as little water as possible. I generally don't add water before freezing, because the fish will absorb it. I've seen people freeze fish in washed waxed paper milk cartons. Put fish in carton and cover with water, seal and freeze. This protects the fish, but again some of the water is absorbed by the fish. The bulky package also takes longer to freeze. Also, when you are ready to use the fish you must thaw the entire package.

I like to *glaze* my fish like the commercial processors do -- it's easy and you can do it at home too. First, freeze the fish pieces. Then dip them in ice cold water which will freeze on the surface. DO this several times to apply multiple layers. Once the fish is glazed, overwrap with freezer paper, heavy foil or put it in a freezer bag... the glazing makes an air barrier!

Thaw fish in the refrigerator for best results. If the fish is in a waterproof wrapper, you can thaw it in cold water. Do not thaw unwrapped fish this way. Never thaw fish in warm water or at room temperature. yuck! :gaah:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My grandmoher used the milk carton method, when she passed on we found some of the cartons in her deep freeze that had apparently been there for years.

Still good.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Saves LOTS of freezer space - just lightly freeze first, then vac-pak the fish or meats. Keeps them fresh, freezer-burn free for many years and uses small space in the freezer. My mom used to use the milk carton method but it woud take forever to thaw the stuff out enough to cook it.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Oily fish, like bluefish, mackerel, etc. simply will not keep long-term any way you do it. The oil in the flesh will begin to turn even when frozen. It helps to trim out all the dark meat along the lateral line, but it isn't a cure.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

My Father uses this method, adding salt to the water - whether in ziplock bag or the old milk cartons.
Works well for squirrel too.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> Oily fish, like bluefish, mackerel, etc. simply will not keep long-term any way you do it. The oil in the flesh will begin to turn even when frozen. It helps to trim out all the dark meat along the lateral line, but it isn't a cure.


Pressure canning works


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have always frozen my freshwater fish in water. I use some very shallow plastic trays with lids. The glazing trick sounds good. I might try that.

For saltwater, I always prep the fish as if I was fixing to cook it, then freeze it in plastic tubs lined with wax paper on each layer of fish. Tender fillets from seatrout, redfish, flounder will ruin if froze in water. They just turn to mush. To can take the frozen fillets out of the freezer and cook them then. Taste like fresh caught.

Jimmy


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Was wondering, has anyone besides me been salting and drying fish. This really saves alot of freezer space and if done properly, tastes pretty good also. If you lose power, which is to be expected when TSHF, you wont loose your store.


----------



## sea_going_dude (Dec 7, 2011)

I like to *glaze* my fish like the commercial processors do -- it's easy and you can do it at home too. First, freeze the fish pieces. Then dip them in ice cold water which will freeze on the surface. DO this several times to apply multiple layers. Once the fish is glazed, overwrap with freezer paper, heavy foil or put it in a freezer bag... the glazing makes an air barrier!

The glazing idea sounds greatl. Will try it one day.


----------

